# Good Mexican restaurant



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you know where can I get a good Mexican food? Is there any good Mexican food in Dubai? 

I went to a Mexican restaurant today and was so disappointed. I ordered a bowl of tortilla soup but it's not tortilla soup that I know. It was like a tasteless tomato soup... 

Gracias


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Which one did you go to?

I like Maria Bonitos in Umm Seq, just down the road from the big Spinneys in Jumeriah


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

El Chico at JBR and Maria Bonita's Taco Shop & Grill in Jumeirah are favourites of mine, although I can't really comment on the authenticity of the food, it's probably more in the tex-mex category.

On a similar note, does anyone know anywhere in Dubai that serves churros?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

El Chicos is not Mexican uke:

For more authentic stuff go to Maria Bonita as Andy suggests.

For authentic and expensive stuff, go to Maya on Le Royal Meridien.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, Maya does churros.


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Gracias para todas las respuestas (Thank you for all of your answers, sorry for my broken spanish though)
I will convince hubby to go to Maria Bonita with me this weekend!

Andy Capp, 
Sorry, I can't remember the name of it. It's at foodcourt area in a mall.
But I'm sure it's not Taco Bell


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

If you're looking for Mexican food that's really authentic, you may want to maintain low expectations here


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

low expectations?? not our panny... she even expects the doormen in dubai to know spanish!! LOL!!


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

*just an old habit*



ipshi said:


> low expectations?? not our panny... she even expects the doormen in dubai to know spanish!! LOL!!


:spit:
Ipshi.... -_-

It was just...I'm so used to thanks people who do nice things such as open a door and move a chair for me(most of my Mexicano friends do that). So it is just a habit to say thanks to them in their language.

Anyways, I'll not try to expect too much since not many chefs here are familiar with Mexican food.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

the Chef at Maria Bonita is Mexican - his name is Alex.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My eyes were the size of silver dollars ...when I saw them put a buritto on a panini maker .... grilled tortilla .. yum ... lol

What I'd do for carnitas / lengua B's ...


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

More importantly... where can I get the best frozen Marguarita, (one with the consistency of a slurpee but the kick of a mule)?


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Never tried Maria Bonita's, but sounds great will have to try it! El Chico's was terrible when i tried it, i ordered Quesadillas & they come covered in batter & deep fried!!! 
Five Dining @ the Jumeriah Rotana in Al Satwa do a decent Mexican brunch on a Friday night think its only 150 AED including selected alcohols and theres an Entertainer voucher for it too.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

150 AED for Mexican food??


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> 150 AED for Mexican food??


Yes im sure its 150AED if not its not much more, its an all you can eat brunch with live cooking stations for Fajitas, includes alcohol too!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> 150 AED for Mexican food??


ROFLMAO....  Ari is so funny!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol Its true hehe ... there are AUTHENTIC Mex places @ the Mission that makes burritos for $5 the size of my leg ... 

Oh yeah .. and its doesnt come with panini maker grilled tortilla ... lol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well 150 AED gets you as much burritos as you can eat (plus other stuff) and alcohol as you can drink for a couple of hours so it's probably not too bad a deal.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think maybe the difference comes from getting a plate of food for what would be the equivalent of 20 dirhams at home, and beers being all of 5dirhams or so at the mexican places 'I" would normally eat at (something tells me Ari is used to something similar). 

Just can not wrap my head even after a year why people spend 150 dirhams to eat lunch and drink.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Well .. I'd spend 500 Dhs for a nice brunch ... actually, I enjoy friday brunches quite a bit ..


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think maybe the difference comes from getting a plate of food for what would be the equivalent of 20 dirhams at home, and beers being all of 5dirhams or so at the mexican places 'I" would normally eat at (something tells me Ari is used to something similar).
> 
> Just can not wrap my head even after a year why people spend 150 dirhams to eat lunch and drink.


We are not 'at home', so have to pay the going rate! I dont think 150 dhs is expensive at all for 2 people to eat & drink (alcohol) as much as they like (including desert) at a five star hotel on a Friday night! Think its for about 3 1/2 hours too!

In fact i think its bloody cheap!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> ]


:rockon:


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> :rockon:



If you can remember how much you paid then clearly you haven't had enough to drink.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess its all relative. The food was not so great at one of the brunches and was deffinatly not worth it. The other was sushi and was great but again, not worth it. 

You can take the girl out of the country, but you cant take the country out of the girl.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Chipolte will be nice to have 

Can we get a deli like jasons or mcallisters??? :clap2:


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Chipolte will be nice to have
> 
> Can we get a deli like jasons or mcallisters??? :clap2:



Throw that girl a steak... preferably raw...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Chipolte will be nice to have
> 
> Can we get a deli like jasons or mcallisters??? :clap2:


well Chipotle is the first step, next is Ben and Jerry's then lets see what will be after that


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sabfrance said:


> Throw that girl a steak... preferably raw...


:faint:

(I dont eat beef... or pork... or chicken if I can manage not to here in the middle east)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Real Texans EAT MEAT!!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Real Texans EAT MEAT!!!



first time im hearing this ... i thought they were corn fed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> first time im hearing this ... i thought they were corn fed


That's midwestern girls that are suppose to be corn fed  

Texas has more cattle then humans.  It is deffinatly a beef state!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

no wonder why Longhorn Steakhouse is famous


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, been living abroad for the past couple years and miss the authentic mexican food. Will have to give it a shot.


----------



## Diamond Diva (Jul 10, 2010)

Cactus Jacks at the Millenium Airport Hotel or Scarletts in Emirates Towers do great Fajitas


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

I went to Cantina Mariachi last week. They servs the wost Mexican food EVER. OMG, my Taco de Reynosa came with cabbage and melted american cheese inside. Unbelievable!

Hash,
After Chipotle, I vote for Longhorn Steakhouse.

Y-Y I miss cheap-good quality Fajita meat in TX and Pork ribs at Tony Roma's 

I'll go try Maria Bonita sometime this week too


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Try Baja fresh at Dubai Mall. Not sure if anyone else here has mentioned it but very good for Mall food! The burritos are made fresh in front of you and yummy!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're talking about the one next to Hatam at the Dubal Mall food court ... I have had quite the opposite experience ...

Panini-maker grilled burrito ... 



Bigjimbo said:


> Try Baja fresh at Dubai Mall. Not sure if anyone else here has mentioned it but very good for Mall food! The burritos are made fresh in front of you and yummy!


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Went to Maria Bonita lastnight for dinner and had chicken fajita with Magarita. Their food is real authentic Mexican food  need a little more salt though. Margarita is Awesome (the bad thing is there is non of alcohol in it).

The restaurant was really crowded after 8.30 (on monday night). So, if anybody wanna go there, I would recommend arrive there before 8.30.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes is the closest to 'real' mexican food we can get here. They still do the scoops of sour cream on top of stuff but you can just ask the waiter to leave that aside for a less tex-mex experience. The chef is Mexican so I guess he tries to keep things as authentic as possible, and they do bring some of their ingredients from Mexico as well so that helps  And yes, service can be lousy at times due to how busy it gets. Best to arrive before 7.00 or book table. Glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

authentic guacamole? carnitas? lengua?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I refuse to believe it's a decent Margarita without alcohol in it!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I refuse to believe it's a decent Margarita without alcohol in it!


What she said!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> authentic guacamole? carnitas? lengua?


Now you are asking for too much Saint Ari 

Guacamole is pretty good but would be better without all the olive oil and spices they add, but still, pretty decent. 

As for carnitas or lengua, I can't remember having seen them on the menu.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The virgin margaritas are good, as well as the horchata, however it would be so much better with some added rum... they really do need to get an alcohol licence!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Now you are asking for too much Saint Ari
> 
> Guacamole is pretty good but would be better without all the olive oil and spices they add, but still, pretty decent.
> 
> As for carnitas or lengua, I can't remember having seen them on the menu.


Horchata .. isnt that the chocolate drink? Wait .. I dont remember which is which ...

Yeah, i've had the guacamoles from here .. and umm ... no ... lol


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Horchata is cold rice milk. 



Saint Ari said:


> Horchata .. isnt that the chocolate drink? Wait .. I dont remember which is which ...
> 
> Yeah, i've had the guacamoles from here .. and umm ... no ... lol


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Mexican Restaurant*

Hi,
We are considering moving to Dubai and LOVE Mexican food; we eat it at least twice a week. Are there any good authentic Mexican restaurants in Dubai? What about markets that sell Mexican ingredients so we can cook some dishes at home?
Thanks A Bunch!
Carolina Jet Girl lane:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will be disappointed. It is best to just deal with the not so great but ok restaurants every once in a while and just embrace arabic, asian, english, and indian food. I wasnt aware that english food nearly always means indian type curry spices on it. I d not like curry so tend to stick only with arabic food as seems alot of even the asian foods here, have curryish type seasonings. Shock as my grandmother is asian and she never made something with the curry taste ever. You do have the american chain restaurants though here. El chico and on the border are here. They are not horrible. Maria bonitas is ok but they use odd seasonings in their salsa and some things are a bit off. I could be a bit biased as am used to tex mex but also know and regularly eat real mexican at my brothers his wife cooks.  If you are going to be looking for raw mexican ingredients to cook with, you will have to kind of piece things together and do substitutions. Which is why maria bonitas probly isnt exactly right. Tortillas here are expensive. You can just use the arabic bread for tacos though (it isnt the same but... ) If you make your own tortillas, then you are awesome!  Bring seasonings you cant live without. I do not find many mexican seasonings here that are staples in my cabinet. 

Good luck.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> my grandmother is asian


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Meet Ari... our resident not American, American class clown. 

Just because is not my blood grandmother, means nothing. My dads adopted mother is japanese Ari.....


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Carolina, you will be sorely disappointed! I'm from Phoenix, AZ where I think the BEST Mexican you can find in the US... and I haven't been able to find anything close. With the help of Gavtek I tried Maria Bonita in Jumeirah, which is good, but I wouldn't exactly call it Mexican food. Do you like Thai food? lol I can direct you to some good Thai places...


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Mexican Food*

Hi All, 
Thanks for the replies.  It is very possible I might STARVE to death! With the lack of Mexican food and especially since I don't like Indian food and particularly don't care for anything made with curry. I have alot of Mexican friends, some in the restaurant business, I should try to talk them into going to Dubai and open a restaurant. Or at least share some of their fantastic recipes and stock up on my spices before we move.
Carolina Jet Girl lane:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh..,. you wont starve.You just have to compromise a bit and be ok with less then stellar mexican food. If you should get here and need something, there is always ordering things


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Just make your own! I found taco shells at Waitrose....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You will be disappointed. It is best to just deal with the not so great but ok restaurants every once in a while and just embrace arabic, asian, english, and indian food. I wasnt aware that english food nearly always means indian type curry spices on it. I d not like curry so tend to stick only with arabic food as seems alot of even the asian foods here, have curryish type seasonings. Shock as my grandmother is asian and she never made something with the curry taste ever. You do have the american chain restaurants though here. El chico and on the border are here. They are not horrible. Maria bonitas is ok but they use odd seasonings in their salsa and some things are a bit off. I could be a bit biased as am used to tex mex but also know and regularly eat real mexican at my brothers his wife cooks.  If you are going to be looking for raw mexican ingredients to cook with, you will have to kind of piece things together and do substitutions. Which is why maria bonitas probly isnt exactly right. Tortillas here are expensive. You can just use the arabic bread for tacos though (it isnt the same but... ) If you make your own tortillas, then you are awesome!  Bring seasonings you cant live without. I do not find many mexican seasonings here that are staples in my cabinet.
> 
> Good luck.


English/British food most certainly does not mean most things have Indian spices in them. Wherever did you get that idea?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Every british type brunch I have been to, I get a little of everything and seems most of it, has that 'curry' taste to it. And all the british people laugh and think is funny that I dont know that british food has borrowed a great deal from india.  Even Pammy thought it was funny that I didnt know this.... And wasted a good deal of money one time on literally desert only.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Every british type brunch I have been to, I get a little of everything and seems most of it, has that 'curry' taste to it. And all the british people laugh and think is funny that I dont know that british food has borrowed a great deal from india.  Even Pammy thought it was funny that I didnt know this.... And wasted a good deal of money one time on literally desert only.


Where on earth have you been eating? There are no curry spices in classic British cooking, apart from the odd dish like Coronation Chicken or kedgeree. They are are certainly not found in classics such as fish & chips, a roast dinner, pies, stews etc.

Certainly we have nicked all sorts of things from India going back to the days of the Raj, but to suggest that all British food has elements of curry in it is daft and very wrong.

If you want to eat proper British food (untainted by a dodgy chef) Rivington Grill is the place to go.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> English/British food most certainly does not mean most things have Indian spices in them. Wherever did you get that idea?


Didn't Britain used to be part of the Indian Empire?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> Didn't Britain used to be part of the Indian Empire?


Yes, until Margaret Thatcher led the famous "peaceful protests", where coal miners and yuppies gathered together and had a sit down in the Indian Consulate and forced the oppressive Rajers to leave Britain once and for all!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yes, until Margaret Thatcher led the famous "peaceful protests", where coal miners and yuppies gathered together and had a sit down in the Indian Consulate and forced the oppressive Rajers to leave Britain once and for all!


Yep! Pretty sure my great, great, grand uncle Festus was there with the M1 Garand he picked up off a dead Jap at Normandy in 1915


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Clicking this link my mouth was watering at the thought of an actual good mexican dish in Dubai, and all I find is what I had already concluded, it does not exist . Tried the place on Marina Walk recently and it was not only terrible food, but the WORST service I have had (well that and Soy in JBR). And that says a lot. Oh well back to making my own guacamole and refried beans at home. I would love just to find a shop with decent tortillas. Back at home we used to have a sweet old lady that would walk down the street selling home made tamales, yum




Bigjimbo said:


> Try Baja fresh at Dubai Mall. Not sure if anyone else here has mentioned it but very good for Mall food! The burritos are made fresh in front of you and yummy!


One in Mall of the Emirates food court too.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

The one in the Dubai Mall foodcourt is by far the worst tho ... dont even get me started ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What about the Barry's bench outlets? Daft name and I have no idea as to authenticity but their quasadillas are rather tasty. 

The food at Loca (dubai Marine Resort) is usually good and they have tamales on the menu. Again I have no idea how authentic it is, but most of it's pretty good. My husband is addicted to the flautas.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll second Loca as well. They usually have good/fresh food.

Also, you might want to try Cactus Cantina at the Rydges Plaza Hotel if you're looking for Tex-mex.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Chipolte will be nice to have
> 
> Can we get a deli like jasons or mcallisters??? :clap2:


Chipotle isn't Mexican food. It's along the lines of Taco Bell except (supposedly) healthier. Doesn't McDonald's own Chipotle?

Anyhow, you're from Texas right? What do you know about Mexican food :boxing:, they don't do good Mexican food in Tex. It's just that crappy Tex Mex (ie roll it in a tortilla and cover it in velveeta).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

CrowdedHouse said:


> Chipotle isn't Mexican food. It's along the lines of Taco Bell except (supposedly) healthier. Doesn't McDonald's own Chipotle?
> 
> Anyhow, you're from Texas right? What do you know about Mexican food :boxing:, they don't do good Mexican food in Tex. It's just that crappy Tex Mex (ie roll it in a tortilla and cover it in velveeta).


 Chipolte isnt.. but it would be nice to have one here. 

Hum.... I dont even have any fight left in me. If you dont like tex-mex, so be it. I love it, but then I love all mexican/spanish food and all the different versions.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a new restaurant opening soon in JLT called "Bill's Tex-Mex" with signs saying they will have Mexican food cooked with Texan flair. 

That should keep all you Americans happy for about 5 minutes... "aww gee wizz it just ain't the same without a Mexican boy rubbing my feet while I drink the tears of his ancestors".


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we get a family owned restaurant where the workers are actually from that country and take pride in owning and working their own restaurant? 

It will probly be prepared by the same people making the thai food, or the german food, or the italian food... and overall just regurgitated crap of that food that is about as authentic as my japanese at home that I got taught to make by my stepgrandmother who is japanese.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure if anyone mentioned, but there is Maria Bonita close to spinneys at jbr. They recently re- opened it and it was great!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned, but there is Maria Bonita close to spinneys at jbr. They recently re- opened it and it was great!!


Literally the first reply to this thread.


----------

